# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Zyhdi Morava

## Fiori

*Zyhdi Morava*



*Te plepi i deshires*

Jam ngjitur si keter,
Te plep i deshires, ne maje,
Shoh udhen nga duhet te vish.

C'muzike degjohet se largu!...



*Rrugen e Puthjeve Tona*

Rrugen nga puthja ne puthje,
E ka mbuluar pluhuri

Heshtja prej qivuri.



*Flutura Kujtimesh*

C'feshferin keshtu
Ketij muzgu
Arome jargavani?

Flutura kujtimesh
Ma trazojne shpirtin.

Me shum' nga te tjerat,
Ah, te tuat ndritin...



*Fleta e shkundur*

Fleta e shkundur nga vjeshta,
Ne renie,
Me aq elegance,
Ma kujton ikjen tende...

Ikje qe zvarre me merr,
O dritez, si ishull ne terr.



*Po te mbuloj*

Mos u mbulo me carcaf kesaj nate,
Kesaj nate me hene te lare.
Po ta mbuloj me puthje te embla,
Cdo pjese te trupit, ngadale...



*Nga Dritarja*

Shtrire ne shtrat e te zhveshur,
Hena te pa nga dritarja

Gjithe naten ndejti atje,
qyqarja...



*Zili*

Kerkend s'e ka patur zili,
Zemra, kjo zemer e ngrate,
Aq sa e ka shtratin tend,
ku shtrihesh e zhveshur, c'do nate...



*Mos iu largo*

Mos iu largo hijes,
Qe te vjen nga pas,
Prane cas per cas...

Eshte malli im,
Qe te ndjek me gas.



*Vajtim i gishtave*

-Perse me vajtojne gishtat e duarve,
E dashur, fole perser?

-Pa me prekur, ndihen, e di mire,
Emigrante mbetur pa atdhe...


*Trendafili i thare*

Mbi trendafil te thare,
Ndejti zog i veres.

Petalet iu flladiten perseri.

Ti s'dukesh gjekundi,
Shpirti im ne zi...



*Pas shiut*

Piklat mbetur mbi gjethe
Mbi gjethet mbetur pas shiut,
Jane lotet e dashurise sime,
Te dashurise se uritur...

I fshin ylber' i endrres,
I endrres te sfilitur...



*Sa e bukur*

Sa e bukur kjo dite
Per te qene prane e prane
Si fletet e nje dege
Ku vallezon pranvera...
Te cikemi paksa
Castesh kur fryn era!...



*Sa do zgjase*

Sa do zgjase kjo rini e dyte, 
Per sa kohe, fole pra, per sa?
Pa afrohu te t'i puth dy syte,
Qe nje tjeter grua nuk i ka!...

Pa afrohu te t'i puth dy buzet,
Qe shperndajne jete, miresi,
Per t'u ndiere kadife e bruzet,
Per t'u ndjere ndryshe nga tani...



*Ne lendinat e prillit*

Hapat e mi te ngathet
Ne lendinat e prillit,
Si kuaj te lodhur...

Sa vjec eshte ai zog
qe kendon ate perralle
Aq te njohur?

Kenga e tij kerkon te me joshe.

E degjoj edhe lutem qe ndarja, 
Mos kete ate moshe!...



*Atje ku je ti*

Sa vone e diktova, sa vone...
Parajsa ndodhet atje,

Atje ku je ti,
si nje zonje...



*Si zog neper ere*

Shpirti im i mallosur, 
Leshua rsi zog neper ere...
Me kenge e flatra palosur,
erdh' e te ndejti ne prehre,

Me kengen e bukur ne sqep...



*Era mjalte*

Te rafte e mira, te rafte!...

Mos valle nga dashuria,
Gjinjt' te kundermojn' era mjalte?



*Mbreme*

Mbreme mbeta pa mend...

Hena sperkaste fushat,
Me te bardhen e gjirit tend...



*Burg i dëshiruar*

Jo, burgun s'e dashka njeriu...

Burgosur mes sisëve të tua,
Do donte të plakej, Zyhdiu!...



*Fergellime*

Fergellon flaka e qiririt ne djegie...

Fergellofsha nen puthjet e tua,
Sot edhe mot, gjer ne vdekje!...



*Pisha*

Vajton nje pishe n' erresire,
Prej vetmise krejt e nxire,
Thare, mbetur pa reshire.

Un' pa ty, vdekur me mire...



*Patat e egra*

Qielli i dimrit thith patat e egra.
Ardhur nga viset e nxehta.

Si mbeta pa ty, si mbeta?!...



*Shelgu*

Sa qenka plakur shelgu
Qe dikur na fshehu
Nga syt' e te tjereve,
sa qenka thare!...

Shihem nder sy 
Na vjen per te qare...



*Veshur me diell*

Ah, keto flutura qe shpupurisin diellin,
Me dhuruan ca dit' feminie...

Tek i ndiqja me sy,
Te pashe ty,
Veshur me diell bukurie.

Me mbuluan zambaket...



*Kaluan vite*

Kaluan vite,
U rrita, u rrite,
Vec ky dru,
Nuk njohu mplakje, 
S'njohu te thare,

Se aty kam dhene
Aty kam marre,
Ate, te emblen,
Puthjen e pare...



*Pas disa netesh*

Kam mall, o Zot, sa mall,
Te mbulohem nga floket e Saj!
Ne i zbardhesha me Te disa net,
Dreqi me hengert pastaj!...



*Ne kerkim*

Si udhetar i lodhur, endur shkretetires,
Ne kerkim te ujit per ta shuar etjen,
Une bredh pas teje, pas tendes bukuri,
Pas tendes bukuri qe zbukuron dhe vdekjen...



*Puthja e fundit*

Pikon, rigon nje pikez uji,
E dale shkembit veshur myshk,
Si lot i gruas epshezjarrte,
kur sheh fytyren qe iu vyshk.

Fluron, ldron nje gjeth ne renie,
Kur era fryn e shfryn ne vjeshte,
Si psheretim e zemres tende,
E dale befas, fare thjeshte...

Fluturon e iken fluturim,
Nje zog qe shume gaze kishte,
Dhe mbetet bosh foleze shkreta,
Mes degeve, ne shelgjishte.

Si lot, si zog, si psheretime,
Gjithcka e shoh si shkoi, si treti,
Vec puthja e fudnit mes kujtimesh,
Si tjeter plage e thelle mbeti...



*Gruan*

SHtrati zbrazur, 
Pa aromen e gruas,
Varr qe ha netet...

Gruan, ah, gruan,
Po mos e bente Zoti,
Do e krijonin poetet...



*Bëj be*

Te bej be, per koken tende,
E per frutat pjekur veres,
Per te paren puthje dhene,
Midis buzeve te pranveres,

Se kjo jet' qe me ka mbetur,
Ndersa shoh flokun e zbardhur,
Pa ty mjaltez e patretur,
Do te ishte frut i kalbur...



*Etje*

Kjo etje po me cmend me te vertete.

Jam i etur per pak thithje,
Te gjinjt' e tu, nen recipete...

PRIRJE

Hurma e pjekur ne dege,
Priret te bjere drejt tokes...

Koka ime gjithnje priret,
Drejt prehrit tend, aq joshes...



*Sokëllime*

Si uku ne dimer sokellin prej te ftohti,
Sokellij nga mungesa jote,

Per dite, ka mote...



*Castin kur...*

E di kur do me vije vdekja
Dhe perjetsisht do bie n'erresire?
Castin kur do te me thuash:
-Ika, lamtumire!...

----------


## Fiori

*Pyjet e pergjumur*

I ke pare pyjet e pergjumur,
Dimrit, nga debora te mbuluar?

Si ata dhe une,
Prej teje i harruar...



*Arabeskat e dimrit*

E ftohta pa ty, ne xham te shpirtit,
Me ka bere arabeska.

Puthjet e padhena,
dridhen si rabecka...



*Prej dites kur...*

Prej dites kur vera m'u shua,
Se larg e larg ti me ike,

Lotet m'u ben' skalaktite...



*Hukama jote*

Hukama jote, si avull i dale sherbeti,
Arabeskat e dimrit,
I shkriu, m'i treti...



*Me harrofte*

Flake brenda meje, per rreth,
Gjithcka e ngrire se ftohti...

Diten kur per ty s'do kujtohem,
Me harrofte Zoti!...



*Ne kerkimin tend*

Lejleku i bardhe rrinte me nje kembe.
Ne livadhin mbuluar nga dielli,
Si te kish mbire ne ate vend...

Ku e kishte tjetren?

E pat nisur,
Ne kerkimin tend...



*Ne kopshtin tim*

Ne kopshtin tim,
Muzgu i fshehu trendafilet,
Lulet e tjera,
Barishtet e njoma...

Ne erresire,
Mbeti aroma.



*Plaga*

Ne duarte e mia,
erdhi nje zog i plagosur,
Dridhej nga dhimbja...

E kujt qe ajo plage?
E jotja apo imja?



*Nje arkivol*

S'di nga m'u shfaq nje arkivol.
E hapa dhe, asgje nuk thashe.
Nje dashuri te shtrire pashe...

S'qe e jona.



*Muzg i vjeshtes se vone*

Dimeri e hap gojen e ftohte,
Me sulmojne erresira, vetmia...
Duarte e shpirtit te mardhur,
I ngroh te vjershat e mia...

Zjarret e tjere m'u fiken,
Ka mbetur nje shpresez e mekur,
Po s'erdhe pranveres me driten,
Vjeshta do me gjeje te vdekur...



*Loja*

Kur ishim bashke, losnim tek a cift;
Te doja une me shume, a ti me doje?
Ne ate loder te kendeshme, Feminisht,
Ndodhte qe, me teper te fitoje...

Tani qe s'jemi bashke, kujtoj lojen,
Koken tund me dhimbje. Eshte e enjte.
Dhe fort me vjen inat. Atehere nuk mendoja,
Se kjo loje e bukur me genjente...



*Te kenget per ty*

Rrjedhin perrenjte, 
Zhurmojne,
Shkumbojne.

Me dantelle sterkalash,
Krijojne ylberin,
Pasqyre ku shihen,
Druret e diellit...

E shoh kete shpirt, 
Pas teje hutuar,
Te pasqyre e kengeve,
Pasqyruar...



*Ndersa shkruaj*

Ne cdo germe, rrokje, ne cdo rrjesht,
Ne hapsiren mes tyre, nga vargu ne varg,
Lundron dashuria, dashuria qe s'resht,
Te kerkon ty, detrave, larg...

Ne cdo jamb, ne cdo strofe, ne cdo vjershe,
Ne cdo agim me mjegull e pa mjegull,
Me shfaqesh ti, plot hire dhe e thjeshte,
Mbeshtjelle rreth meje, si kulper, si pjergull.

Ashtu me zente vdekja...



*Largesia*

Largesia na i ha frutat
Te emblat, te butat...

E hengert mortja!...



*Ne cark te pritjes*

Boll u vonove pra, boll!...

Ne carkun e pritjes,
Mbeta si kaproll...



*Puthjet e humbura*

Ne jerat e mengjesit,
Feshferin kallami.

Puthje te humbura,
Si flutura,
Perplasen pas xhami...



*Ndaj mengjezi*

Kendezi, ndaj mengjezi,
Perplasi krahet ne xham te dritares,
Hodhi nje shatervan prej kenge.

C'kishte i ngrati?
Lajmeronte ardhjen tende...



*U be kohe*

U be kohe pa shkruar,
Nje varg a nje kenge per ty,
Me buzagazin e lehte si flutur...

E ti, si per te me qortuar,
Jeten ma ben me te bukur...



*Mbeta*

Mbeta si zog i plagosur ne bar.

Thellesite e mia te gjelbra,
Mberdhijne pa ty, ne behar...



*Adagio*

Gjithe diten ra shi, dhe dita me gri,
Ze thithet nga mbremja qe qete po zbret.
As une nuk e di, as ti nuk e di,
E nesmja c'na sjell, te nesmen c'na pret...

S'do beja habi, sikur ne pusi,
T'me priste ai, qe eger te vret.
Po ja qe vjen ti, e sjell gas te ri,
Dhe iken ai, me vdekjen e vet...



*Pas aq kohesh*

Me pyete:
-Keto buze c'bene larg meje?
T'u pergjigja:
-Vazhdimisht per ty jane lutur...

Vazhdove:
-E tani, perser fergellojne?
Te thashe:
-Nga deshira per t'u puthur!...



*Hingellima*

Jam kale i vetem...vetmuar,
Pa fre, pa shale, mengoje,
Hingellij me mall e deshire,
"mezja" nga larg te afroje,
Livadhesh mbjelle me puthje,
TE kullosim goje me goje...



*Me puthje thurr...*

Te gjinjte e tu, un' thitha jete,
Shijova mjalten e vertete,
Sa ne te majte, aq ne te djathte,
Gjithcka e embel, asgje e athte,
Plot me pranvere, me enderrime,
Me ledhatime e me kafshime...

Te ata gjinj, freski dhe zjarr,
(per mua qofshin jete e varr,
Nje varr i rralle, nder te gjalle,
Qe ben te ndihem si ne perralle!)...
Me gjakun qe me zjen nder vena,
Me puthje thurr, per 'ta sutjena...



*Syte e mi*

Syte e mi jane dy horizonte,
Ku s'vizatohet bukuria jote,

Pikojne dhimbje!...

GJURMEVE TUA

Gjurmeve te tua,
Ne ikje,

E shoh,
Mbijne hithra...

KY SHIU I SOTEM

Tek shiu i sotem qiellit gri,
Gri si psheretime,
Imazhi yt,
Vetetime...



*C'do ishte jeta?*

C'do me ishte jeta pa ty,
C'do te ishte, moj e embla?

Nje udhe e mbushur plot per plot,
E mbushur ferra edhe gjemba...



*Te hapsira e imet*

Me marrte Zoti mendjen e ma lente,
Te ajo hapesira e imet,
Mes gjinjve dhe recipetave...



*C'eshte ky shi*

C'eshte ky shi, moj e dashur,
C'eshte ky shi,
Nisur pasditen e ndarjes,
Pa dashur as une e as ti,
C'eshte ky shi?

Lotet e dhimbjes tende,
Perzjere me lotet e mi...



*Pa ty une jam*

Ndihem i mbetur pa ty,
Violine e harruar te nje skaj,

Me harkun e humbur
Dhe telat qe merdhijne...


NE ME GJETSH

Ne me gjetsh te verber,
..........shurdh
................a te pa goje,
.....................kur te vish,

Nga mungesa jote
.........ndodhen
................qe te gjitha,
.....................them ta dish...



*Ylli i mbremjes*

Tej, 
Ne qiell te jargavante,
Celi yll i mbremjes.

Ashtu si cel per nate
Neper mote.

Zemra nisi vallen kraherorit.

Per nje cast,
M'u duk si qeshja jote...



*Ata dhembe*

Qeshe, dolen dhembet, sa te bukur!
Si te celte buzeve nje zambak.
Eja ndukme, ndukme, duke puthur,
Te me hane, lehte, pak nga pak!....

Lehte te me hane, te me grijne,
Te me ngulen kendshem neper mish.
Kur i shoh mes qeshjesh se si ndrijne,
Vdekje me te bukur, them, s'do kish!...



*Jargavani*

U venit jargavani qe te dhashe,
Si ndjenjat e tua per mua.
I strukur ne skaj te vetmise,
Pres drite nga qeshjet e tua.

As prilli s'me bind qe te endem,
Lendinash me lule te shumta,
Ankthshem ndihem me veten,
Si fundjaves ndihet e shtuna.

U venit, u venit jargavani,
Iu shterr e iu tret sot aroma,
Si gezimet qe mushnin dikur,
Gotat e qeshjeve tona...



*Dite Eklipsi*

Ate dite kur eklipsi,
Driten e zhyti,
Ne terr e ne te ftohte,

Kujtimin tend e thirra,
Dhe shpirtin tim e mbusha,
Me drite, me te ngrohte...



*Magji*

Gjarperi i la vezet, shkau
Iku neper ferra, s'di ku humbi.
I more ne mes durve, perkedhele,
Ato veze celen zogj pellumbi.

----------


## Fiori

*Zemer e lidhur*

Kur i zoti qenin e mban lidhur,
Disa ditenete pa e zgjidhur,
Ze dhe angullin me shpirtkeputje,
Me nje ze te trishte dhe te hidhur.

Angullimen time, bota mbare,
(Angullime e shkrete ne te qare)
Do ta ndjeje diten kur, e dashur,
Zemres sime do t'ia heqsh litare...



*Vapë*

Pisha e vetmuar,
Trishtuar,
Ndene vape,
Pret rene ta vere kapele,

Dhe une si pisha,
Si pisha e vetme
E ngrate,
Pres te me vish me aq dhele.



*Ne te dy*

Une gota
Dhe ti vera

Une zemra,
Ah, ti gjaku.

Une vjeshta,
Ti pranvera,

Une toka, 
Ti zambaku.


Une varka, 
Dhe ti lumi.

Une shpresa,
Mire mbeç!

Une enderra, 
dhe ti gjumi.

Vall' si rrojme?
Vec e vec?



*Vazua*

Sa e bukur kjo vazo me lule,
Me lulet e gjelbra, c'e bukur!
Zemra ime e sheh me perbuzje,
Me ty brenda, ajo, aq e lumtur!....



*Bisku i flakur*

Ky bisk i njome dhe i flakur,
Udhes ku e shkelin kalimtaret,
Ah, ma solli ende te perflakur,
Nje kujtim dhe, sa s'me zu te qaret.

Qerpiku ne s'mu njom, s'u lag prej loti,
Shpirti m'u fundos krejt ne te qare,
Se keshtu ma flaken, kot se koti,
Delikaten, dashurine e pare....



*Do te behem*

Pellumb i bute flatra ndere,
Flatrat ndere neper ere,
Te t'avitem dhe njehere,
Ne ata gjinj te marr pak ere.

Do te vij tek ti me ngutje,
Te ato buze te cel puthje,
Lehte, lehte, si me lutje,
Pleqerine ta flak tutje.



*Me ç'thonj?*

Me c'thonj prej pantere te eger,
Fole pra fole, me c'thonj,
Ti shpirtin keshtu ma ke shqyer,
Sa s'mundem njerezisht me te rronj?

Pergjigju, me c'thonj?



*Ne djall*

Tokes mbetur djerre, shoh si mbiu,
Gonxhja fletedendur, oh, c'freski!...
M'u flladit kjo toke si pas shiu,
Me hare dhe gjelberim te ri.

Ze i trembem dimrit qe avitet,
Plot me ere, ngrice, ftohtesi,
Druaj se trendafili do venitet
Dhe do mbetem djerre perseri...

Mu ne djall te veje dimer i eger,
Mbushur vrenjtesire dhe me shi!...
C'e pastaj do te bjere bresher,
Kur mes gjiri ty te mbaj tani?



*Neper libra*

Kur prej jete do te shkojm, te humb,
Me te zezen vdekje qe do vije,
Shpirti im ne libra, gjer ne fund,
Dashurisht i bukur do te ndrije.

Vende-vende po u shfaq merzia,
Pak nervoze do te dridhet fleta,
Nga e keqja qe me dha njerezia,
Prej goditjesh qe me fali jeta.

Ato flete mos i shih me sy,
Mos lexo atje se c'eshte shkruar
Kur i shkrova nuk te njihja ty,
Moj pranverza ime e praruar...



*Sa shume heshtje*

Sa sume heshtje mbushur mall,
Sa shume mall, i teri heshtje...
Kur fjala jote vjen qe larg,
Me behet shpirti buzeqeshje.

Me behet shpirti gas, hare,
Lendine mbushur trendeline.
Pa ty qe je, mbi kete dhe,
Do ta vajtoja un' Zyhdine...



*Ky zog*

Ky zog i ardhur qiellit me vertik,
Ne qiell te qashter pa fund edhe pa skaj,
Eshet malli i zemres, qe zemres nuk iu fik
A eshet zemerim i ardhur prej asaj?

Sido te jete, e pres me krahet ndere,
Dhe shpirti si i dehur vjen verdalle.
Dhe del nga humbetira aq e thelle,
Me aq pranvere sa s'gjindet nder te gjalle...



*Ke genjeve?*

C'i bere fjalet dhe endrrat,
Te blertat si fletet mbi lis?
Po puthjet, eh, puthjet e embla,
Me c'balte i bere kaq pis?

Mendoj e mendoj kete mbremje,
Dhe s'ka si mos ndihem i fyer,
Genjeve kaq shum' veten tende,
A mua me paske genjyer?!



*C'do te ishim*

C'do te ishim un, ti, ajo, pa dashurine?
Egersira qe instiktesh ulerijne,
BUkurite per t'i shndrruar ne plehurine.
Te vdekur dhe pa kallur, nen qefine,
Ku jeta eshte shuar si per dreq!

Thuaj, do kishte vall me keq?



*Pema e vetmuar*

Kjo pemez e re ndene shi,
Harliset si vajze capkene,
Me deget e blerta luhatur,
Gjethon mes shiut ne renie.

Dic thote e tera e gjelber,
Por fjalet askush s'ia kupton,
Vec un i vetem, i heshtur,
Kuptoj cfare do e c'kerkon.

Ia njoh un' deshiren e mire,
Deshiren e saj ah, te blerten...
Si une dhe ajo ka deshire,
Mos mbetet, mos mbetet, me vete.



*Mbetur pa ty*

Ndihem sot si pyll i ngrire...
Pyll pa ane e i pa gjethe,
Ku breron vec nje deshire,
Per pak gaz te embel jete.

Kam aq mall te ndjej mes degesh,
Nje bilbil me kengen vere,
Fluturim te bardhe lejlekesh,
Qe me s'duken si njehere.

Vec nga zgavra e shpirtit tim,
Del andej e bredh si keter,
Bredharak e me nxitim
Ah, ky malli im i vjeter.



*E ndjej*

E ndjej te lulezuar dhe pranvere,
Kete shpirt ne mosh' te vjeshtes hyre,
Kur qeshjen ta degjoj ty hera-here,
Pertrihem sa ne gjak e ne gjymtyre.

Pa le kur sjell ndermend ah, puthjet e tua,
Qe mjalte me mekuan ne buze dhe ne shpirt,
Fergellojne shpresat si fletet tek nje ftua,
Shpresat mos do puthemi serish...



*Asnje s'me hyn ne sy*

I shoh kaq prane, te shkurta e te larta,
Te zakonshme qofshin a femra hireplote,
Me flok' te zes, geshtenje a krejt te arta
Po te asnjera, s'shoh c'ka pamja jote.

Renkoj se thelli, renkim me psheretime,
Nga malli te te shoh dhe te te prek,
Nje mall qe shpesh me del si ulerime,
Qe me ngre lart e befas me perpjek.

E dhimbje ndjej kur shoh se shkoi te rite,
Me dhimbje prap se prane s'te kam ty...
Sa shume femra shoh e shoh perdite,
Po cuditerisht, asnje s'me hyn ne sy!...



*Fjalet qe me thoje mbreme*

Fjalet qe me thoje mbreme
Si trendafile i bera tufe,
Thashe t'ia jepja nje lypsari,
Por, leke me kerkoi per buke...

Fjalet qe me thoje mbreme,
Te embla e paksa nazike,
I hodha siper pentagramit,
Si te qene prill muzike.

Fjalet qe me thoje mbreme,
Trendafil' prej gojes tende,
Une i mbolla te nje kopesht,
Thellesise te kesaj zemre,

Fjalet qe m'i thoje mbreme...



*Nga malli per ty*

Kam dale i marrosur neper udhe,
Po kurkund s'te shoh si t'jem i verber,
Me mallin qe me djeg ne shpirt e buze,
Thelle gjer ne kocke, ne verteber,

Mes aq e aq fytyrash femerore,
Qe me shkojne prane si imazhe,
Per te zezen time, s'duket jotja,
Embelsisht e qeshur, si me naze...

Ku me shpiene udhet shkelur sot?
As une, as ti, dhe as ato s'e dine.
Ndoshta ne parajsen lule plot,
Ndoshta...ndoshta ne cmendine...



*Ne mars*

Ne mars krasiten pemet,
Hardhia pikon lotin e fundit te dimrit,
Ajri fluturon ndene diell,
Si vellua e bardhe e gezimit.

Ne mars bymehen lekuret
E drureve, te molles, te pjeshkes.
Si qershi e lulezua heret,
Me shfaqesh ne mesin e vjeshtes...

Ne mars do te bej nje bilbil,
Me degen e njome te shelgut,
Per ty do t'i bie neper muzgje,
Tek endem i vetm, shtegut.



*Njeqind dite pa ty*

Njeqind dit' larg teje,
Njeqind vjet i vetem,
Vreri neper deje,
Ma sterrosi jeten.
As nje diell mes reje,
S'ma ndriton te shkreten!...

Njeqind dit' pa ty,
Mekur edhe tretur,
Veten shoh ne sy,
Ndihem si i vdekur,
Pakez pa te pare,
Pakez pa te prekur...



*Sa me teper*

Sa me teper vite prej jetes sime shkunden, 
Si te nje lis i larte fletet i shkund vjeshta,
Ne moshen kur gjithkush e njhka humbjen,
DHe kerkesat behen me te thjeshta,
E flokeve sa me shume thinja marr,
Aq me teper u bekam sqimatar...

Vecanerisht atje ku shume me ka dhembur,
Te grate qe i doja sa shpirti im e di,
Tani qe bukurine koha ma ka shembur,
Per t'mos ma kthyer kurre perseri,
Te grate qe me deshen sa vec ato e dine,
Njesoj une e lakmokam bukurine...

NJesoj e pak me teper, keshtu me duket mua,
Te rri s'ma paska enda me femra dosido.
Sa kohe te akm ty, sa kohe ty te dua,
Ato ne qofshin qumeshti, ti ajka je mbi ti.
Sado te mira qofshin, me bukurira lare,
Perpara teje duken si fushat ngricethare...



*S'do kish me keq*

Mos ndodhte ah, mos ndodhte kurre,
Teksa mes pritjes rri dhe pres,
(e liga rente mbi gure, drure)
Sikur pa pritur un' te vdes!...

S'do kish me keq e me te hidhur,
Ne kete bot' vdekje s'do kish...
Me ruajtshin Zoti dhe e Mira,
Gjer ate cast kur ti do t'vish!...

Gjer ate cast kur buzet tona,
Ta ndezin prapa nje zjarr qe paten,
Pastaj ne vdeksha, pune e madhe!
Ne goje te vdekjes shkoj me mjalten...



*Lutje per diten e re*

Celu pra dite e re si celen trendafilet,
Per te na dhuruar ngjyrimet dhe aromat,
Ka gjithe naten qe s'fle, sepse bilbilet,
S'i rreshtin kenget e shpreses, te njomat...

Ka gjithe naten qe lutem, naten pra e lus,
Te ike sa me shpejt, qe shpejt te celesh ti,
Ta shoh ate qe dua e brengen un' ta zbus
Ate qe une e dua si t'ishte mbrekulli...

Perse ngadale nate po hiqesh e zvarritesh,
Si te ishe kermill zvarritur neper bar?
Terri yt i rende kur valle do te griset,
Ky terr ku shpresa me ndrin si nje fanar?

Celu pra dite e re, si buzeqeshja e asaj,
Celu pra te lutem, s'po mundem te duroj,
Ta shoh edhe njehere, ta puth edhe pastaj,
Ne detra prej hareje, te nisem, te lundroj...


*Kur ti te vish*

Kur ti te vish mbi kuaj deshirash,
Dhe vete e tera krejt deshire,
Do ndihem si ylber pas shirash,
Si trendafili eremire...

Kur te me shohin me syt' e embel.
Me ata sy prej kohesh humbur,
Une do ndihem si nje dhender,
Nga un' do ndihesh me e lumtur.

Mes kraheve tani dnere e pleksur,
Ne ate cast fatlum per ne
Do celet befas nje e qeshur,
Si laterimi neper re...

Kur buza ime, buzes tende,
do ndeze zjarr prej perendie,
Shpirtrat tane me flatra kenge,
Do treisn mall, do fshijne hije...



*Kesaj dite...*

I hapi syte dhe kjo dite e sotme,
Shtriqur, buzeqeshur vajzerisht,
Si te zgjohej nga nje endrr' e mocme...
Po ti? Do vish a nuk do vish?

Pas te errtes qe zgjati sa nje nate,
E kaltra mbuloi token ja, serish,
Pas nje pritje, pritje kaq te gjate,
Prap te pyes, do vish, a nuk do vish?

Zogjte nisen kengen ane e mbane,
Si te ndajne mesazhe dashurish,
Vetem une rri me kok' menjane,
Edhe pyes, do vish a nuk do vish?

Ne mos ardhc dhe sot e bej ti gati,
Ah, me duarte e tua bej qefinin,
Ku te shtrihen vdekur per se gjati,
Shpirti yt i perqafur me timin....

Se c'na duhet jeta te vetmuar.
Me nje lamtumir' a mire mbec!...
Zot, mos pafsha dashuri plaguar.
Dhe druret mos i pafsha vec e vec!..



*Do te vish...*

Ti do te vish,
Gatuar e tera,
Me mjalt' e qumesht dashurish,
..................Ti do te vish...

Ti do te vish 
Ndrituar e tera,
Me bukuri prej pafajsish,
.................Ti do te vish...

Ti do te vish,
Te me dhurosh,
Dite e jave bukurish,
.................Ti do te vish...

Ti do vish, eh, do te vish,
Ashtu si drita vjen pas terri,
Terrn' e jetes te ma ndrish,
.................Ti do te vish...

Pra, do te vish e do te rrish,
Qe te humbasim ne serish,
Ne horizonte prej magjish,
.................Ti do te vish...

Dhe boten dashkam,
Krejt ta prish.

Se une e di,
Kjo bote e mare,
Nga syt' e mi,
Do te te marre,
Per te te humbur,
Ah, serish...



*Ne vigjilje*

Si ndihesh sot, si ndihesh,
Ne prag te takimit mes nesh?
Eh, mos me pyet se si ndihem,
C'do qelize e trupit me qesh...

PO afrohet dhe mbremja e fundit,
Qe ndare na mban vec e vec,
Te dy do ta zbardhim pa gjume,
Me ankth, padurim dhe me shprese,

Te mundja, dhe diten dhe naten,
Dhe oret qe mbajne ne mes,
Do i grisja si afishe te lagura,
Po s'mund, e me duhet te pres...

Si ndihesh sonte, per koken tende,
Me thuaj, tregome, ti si ndihesh?
Nen driten e praruar prej hene,
Ke dale dhe, per mua krihesh?

Kete vigjilje ankthe shume,
Si ndihem une, don ta dish?
Mes nates qe me shkon pa gjume,
Jam nje shandan me drit' qirinjsh...



*Iken shume vjet*

Si iken pa kuptuar kaqe vjet?
Si atehere, vjeshte perseri...
Neper ajer shkunden, biene flete,
Si rrenkime qullur neper shi.
Shume e ftohte kemba qe i shkel
Aq e ftohte dhe kjo dite gri...

S'di ne e kujton tek rri filli vetem,
Flokun tim te verdhe, pa nje thinje,
Ikjen tende e kujtoj, te shkreten,
Si nje kame ngulur mu ne brinje.
Floku i gjate zbritur gjer ne bel,
Ta stoliste hijshem bukurine.

E tani? tani qe me kujtohe,
Dhe ti dhe une fare jemi zhveshur,
Nga bukurite qe kishim asaj kohe,
Nga castet e qendisur me te qeshur...
Kama ngulur brinjve nuk me del,
Mizorisht prej teje aty ngjeshur.

U veniten lulet neper bar,
Dhe bari vete u fut ne zverdhellime.
Ti e mbetur qyqe, une qyqar,
Ti rrenkim i lehte, une psheretime,
Me nje mall qe mes te dyve ngel,
Si e ujkut, ujkut angullime...



*Shira mbi shelgun e zi*

Atje ku ndodhesh hidhi syte, veshtro,
Qiellin e ulur, te nxire si pus,
Me dashje, pa dashje, moj zemer kujto,
Nje shelg te vetmuar, ah, shelgun lotus...

Por fletet e shelgut nuk jane te gjelbra,
Te nxira jane nga malli per ty,
Mbi 'to po harbojne, i shoh, rete e egra,
Si zemerimi i mbetur pa sy...

Gjemon e veton, veton, bubullon,
Dhe shirat kullojne mbi shelgun e zi
Ah, dite e sotme, ofshan e rrenkon.
Ky ndryshim moti, s'qe rastesi,

Por dhimbja qe lotet i shtrydhi mes nesh,
E vjen te kerkon kudo qe te jesh...



*Shiu pikon*

Pikon shi nga streh' e pranveres,
Si loti qerpikeve te mi.
Me behet se degjoj hera-heres,
Zerin tend neper shi.

Zerin tend qe vjen hapsires se heshtur,
Me pamjen tende, tenden bukuri,
Dhe bernda meje shperthen nje e qeshur,
Qe brengen e tret, e ben hi.

Pa ze lulezoj si terfili ne ara,
Dhe ze te lodroj si qengj i pafaj,
Dhe ndjej se rrenkime, ofshama, te qara,
S'do kem psketaj.

Pikon shiu ne streh te pranveres,
Qerpikut te mallit pelini pikon.
Me behet se ndrojtur, ti, prapa deres,
Deshirat e mia pergjon.

Shtyje! Shkallmoje te shkreten!
Se zemra ma di, mall kam te vish,
Te rrime se bashku shtrenguar gjith' jeten,
Humbur ne puthje, te puthur serish...

----------


## ajzberg

Mallkimet e saj
Dikur me thosh:
-Ta befsha gropen!
-Ku?-e pyesja ngazellyer.
-Ne gjoksin tim,pergjigjej ngrohte,
midis gjinjeve te kercyer.....

Me thosh dikur:
Ta befsha gropen!
-Ku?-e pyesja shend e vere
-Ne fund te barkut ,thosh gazmore,
atje ku s,qas burra te tjere....

-More vesh!Ta befsha varre,
Me mallkonte shpesh ajo.
-Ku?-e pyesja si i marre.
Thosh :macka e bardhe: es buzes qe do....

Po me pas ,si varr i rende,
Hyri ndarja midis nesh.
Pa "mallkimet" qe me jepte
Syri qan, shpirti s,me qesh.

U be koh, s,e shijoj boten
More vesh?(ta befsha gropen)
Endem vetem si qyqar,
Pa nje grope, pa nje varr....
-

----------


## shigjeta

Sot, Zyhdi Morava fillon zyrtarisht punën si kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. I zgjedhur nga vetë anëtarët e Lidhjes në Kuvendin e së shtunës në Muzeun Kombëtar, fituesi i Pendës së Argjendtë në vitin 2004, në konkursin e shpallur nga Ministria e Kulturës, Morava duket edhe më energjik teksa merr përsipër detyrën e re. Por kush është Morava dhe cili është kontributi i tij në letërsinë shqipe? Në një intervistë për Tirana Observer, ai rrëfen jetën e tij që nga fëmijëria deri sot, 20 vitet kur nuk iu lejua të botonte nga regjimi dhe punët e ndryshme që është detyruar të bëjë përgjatë viteve.

*Si dhe kur ka lindur pasioni juaj për librin. Çfarë kujtoni konkretisht nga fëmijëria juaj dhe si ka ndikuar ajo në Zyhdiun si shkrimtar?* 

Që në fëmijëri pasioni im ishin librat. Me sa duket ky pasion ishte prelud i shkrimtarit të ardhshëm. Përrallat ruse, përralla të ndryshme kineze etj., ishin kontaktet e mia të para me letërsinë. Ishte fillimi i viteve, 60, atëherë isha 14 vjeç, kur njoha dhe u dashurova pas letërsisë ruse dhe asaj franceze. Tregimin e parë e botova kur isha 20 vjeç, në kohën që isha ushtar. Kurse vëllimin e parë me tregime Nëpër rrugë e kam botuar në moshën 24-vjeçare. Fëmijëria ime ka qenë tërësisht e varfër nga ana ekonomike dhe shumë e pasur me çapkënllëqe e prapësira. Sa më shumë shtyhem në moshë, aq më shumë e ndiej të më afrohet ajo dhe mbresat e asaj periudhe, të cilat kam ndërmend ti hedh në librin e parë të disa librave biografikë që do të shkruaj, libër të cilin mendoj ta titulloj Fëmijëria ndryshe.

*Pasi botuat vëllimin tuaj të parë me tregime, mund të thuhet që kishit hedhur hapin e parë drejt të qenit shkrimtar. Si vazhdoi më vonë kjo udhë?*

Ndërkaq kisha krijuar njohje me disa shkrimtarë të rinj në Tiranë si: Bedri Myftari, Roland Gjoza, Kostandin Dhamo, Ahmet Golemi, Pirro Kuqi. Ishim një grup të rinjsh që rrinim shumë kohë bashkë. Kishim të njëjtin shqetësim dhe pasion: letërsinë, shije të përafërta dhe ëndrrën e madhe që ka çdo i ri për tu bërë shkrimtar i njohur. Pa asnjë ndikim të jashtëm dhe pa asnjë shkak të brendshëm, në këtë grupim secili prej nesh kishte prirjen e vet, por kishte të përbashkët tendencën për të dalë nga klishetë e realizmit socialist. Shkruanim me dorë të lirë dhe lexonim njëri-tjetrin. Shpallnim të ashtuquajturat konkurse për krijimin më të mirë, çmimi i të cilëve ishte ndonjë gotë birrë në shoqëri gazmore. Por kjo shoqëri i ra në sy për keq Sigurimit të Shtetit. Bënë të pamundurën për të na përçarë dhe me metodat e tyre djallëzore papritur e pakujtuar një ditë na shpallën si grupi armiqësor i të rinjve në letërsi dhe në art.

*Pas kësaj çfarë ndodhi?*

Arrestohet Bedri Myftari, i cili u quajt kryetar i grupit; syrgjynoset Roland Gjoza si mësues në Pukë, kurse mua më internojnë në një fshat të quajtur Yrshek dhe pas dy vjetësh internim më burgosin për agjitacion-propagandë. Më 22 prill 1971 na u hoq të gjithëve me vendim gjyqi e drejta për të shkruar. Pas pesë vjetësh burgim në Spaç lirohem me amnistinë e vitit 1982. Më pas më është dashur të bëj punë nga më vështirat dhe më të ndryshmet.

*A ka ndikuar negativisht kjo periudhë e vështirë në jetën tuaj si shkrimtar dhe sa keni mundur ti përkushtoheni letërsisë në këtë kohë?*

Kjo periudhë e jetës dhe këto punë të rëndomta mund të kenë ndikuar negativisht në jetën time si individ, por më kanë bërë një shërbim shumë të madh si shkrimtar, sepse unë jam i mendimit se prozën, përveç talentit e bën eksperienca. Pra, më kanë shërbyer si eksperiencë e mirë. Ndërkaq, deri në vitin 1991 për 20 vjet me radhë nuk kam pasur të drejtën e botimit. Kështu që nga 1991-shi fillova të botoja dhe kam publikuar 28 libra si: romane, vëllime me poezi dhe tregime.

*Pse vendosët të hidhnit kandidaturën tuaj për kryetar të LSHA-së?*

I sigurt në aftësitë e mia dhe vazhdimisht i shqetësuar për fatin e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë dhe letërsisë shqipe, si dhe i mbështetur nga mjaft kolegë, ku bëjnë pjesë dhe shokët e mi të fëmijërisë, hodha kandidaturën për kryetar të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve. Ndryshimet në Lidhje do të jenë mjaft të dukshme që në tremujorin e parë të punës sime si kryetar. Këtë e bazoj te platforma, te aftësitë e mia dhe besimi që më dhanë kolegët e miqtë e mi. Unë nuk do ti zhgënjej dhe nëse në fund të vitit nuk do të realizoj atë që duhet, do të jap dorëheqjen. 

_Disa te dhena per shkrimtarin_

	Datëlindja: 14.03.1946 
	Vendlindja: Gracë, Devoll 
	Vendbanimi: Tiranë 
	Autorë të preferuar: Mitrush Kuteli, Mikail Shollohov 
	Dënimi i parë: 22 prill 1971 për agjitacion e propagandë. I ndalohet botimi 
	1977  1985 kryen pesë vjet burg në Spaç 
	1982 - 1991 ka punuar si punëtor ndërtimi, punëtor ngarkim-shkarkimi, punëtor në fermë bujqësore dhe roje nate në një stallë kuajsh 
	Në prill 1991, gazetar tek gazeta sindikaliste 
	Në vitin 1992, kryeredaktor i gazetës E vërteta, gazetë e sindikatave të pavarura të Tiranës 
	Në vitin 1993, drejtor i Hotel Dajti 
	Në 1994, drejtor i Ndërmarrjes së Prodhimeve të imta plastike 
	1995  2000, zëdhënës shtypi në Bashkinë e Tiranës 
	Pozicioni: Kryetar i Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve 

_Krijmtaria letrare_

	Në 1991 vëllimi me poezi Autoportret 
	1992 Dashuritë e mia, poezi 
	1994 Shpirtra të uritur, tregime Armiqtë e dashurisë, roman 
	1995 Puthje pa fund, poezi Vjeshtë e një burri, tregime 
	1996 Për atë që iku, poezi Ujku i natës së fundit, roman 
	1997 Dashuri në dy stinë, roman Tërbimi, roman 
	1998 Dy herë tradhti, tregime Qefini i hënës, poezi Ky jam unë, 
	1999 Udhë të humbura, roman 
	2000 E papritura, tregime 
	2001 Hingëllimat e shiut, poezi 
	2003 E veçanta e një dashurie, roman 99 poezi dashurie 
	2004 Një grua e ndershme, novelë Bashkëshort i çmendur, roman Burri i të dashurës sime, roman  E zhdukura, roman 
	2005 Historia e një vajze, roman Gati për botim: Vëllimi me poezi Ngashërimet e vjeshtës, romani Ajo dhe të tjerët 
	Në 2004-ën, fitues i Pendës së Argjendtë nga Ministria e Kulturës për romanin E veçanta e një dashurie 

_Blerina Goce - Tirana Observer_

----------


## Ina_86

Oh zot !!!
Rash ne dashuri kur lexova keto poezi...
Po ne kend rash, nuk e di as vet...

----------


## GeoF

Poeti Morava eshte i kendshem dhe sidomos ne temen e dashurise te ben per vete.
Megjithese e njoh personalisht, dhe jam teper i vonuar ne kete teme , une do ta pergezoja dhe do ta orientoja lexuesin drejt kesaj poezie, qe ne forme eshte klasike , por qe mbart nje fryme moderne dhe emocion sikur te jene shkruajtur sot.Kane brenda tematikes dhe omocionit nje vrull djaloshar, te ngrohte , te brishte, e here-here shperthyes dhe dramatik.
Gjithashtu do te thoshja , me bindjen time, qe me shume me pelqen si prozator.
Kam krenarine te them qe, kam ne boblioteken time 4 libra me autograf te firmosur nga dora e shkrimtarit Z.Morava.
Gentjan  Banaj

----------


## Bahtir Hamza

yes,yes and yes
COMPLIMENTS

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Kalon një grua*



_Pjesë e shkëputur nga romani “Kalon një grua”_

* Zyhdi Morava*



picasso courtesan-with-necklace-of-gems-1901

Shuli i deres renkoi perseri nervoz dhe shqetesuaes.

Pas atij renkimi u hap dera dhe ne prag te saj u shfaq nje burre me shtat mesatar, te ngjeshur, mbi te pesedhjetat, nofullgjere, me sy te zinj e shkendijues, me mustaqe te zeza e te gjata, ngritur perpjete si dy brire te vegjel.

Pasi kaloi porten, i porsaardhuri ndenjti ne kemb dhe dy burrat e pane sy me sy, si te donin te zbulonin te njeri-tjetri ate qe i shqetesonte.

Te burgosurit, aq sa e deshirojne pranine e dikujt tjeter per te vrare merzine ciflitese, aq dhe i druhen asaj.

Rreziku me i madh mes tyre eshte spiunlleku. Tjetri ne qeli shpesh behet me i rrezikshem se hetuesi qe te ka futur brenda.

Dhe rrezikshmerija e tij qendron te nevoja per te folur, te deshira per te komunikuar, te hapja e zemres qe i behet bashkevuajtesit.

-Njatjeta! – tha i porsaardhuri.

-Eja, e ftoi i burgosuri i vjeter duke larguar batanijet e veta me prane murit, per t’i bere vend te porsaardhurit.

-Jam na Vlora, – tha burri mustaqelli.

-Qofsh shendoshe, kushdo qofsh e ngado qofsh! – iu pergjigj tjetri, une jam nga Tirana.

Vlonjati la trasten e tij prane thesit me ushqime te te burgosurit me te vjeter dhe ndenji kembekryq mbi gunen e hirte qe mbante kraheve kur erdhi. Sapo u rehatua, nga xhepi i xhaketes nxorri kutine e duhanit e ia zgjati tjetrit.

-Merr nga te mijat – i tha i burgosuri me i vjeter, duke i zgjatur paketen e shtrenjte.

-Pac faqen e bardhe, po nuk e dua, me japin kolle. Dhe zuri ta dridhte ne kutine e tij.

Pasditja ishte thyer. Nje pasdite qe dukej me prane mbremjes nga qe koha ishte e vrenjtur dhe e lagesht.

Edhe dy burrat e mbyllur ishin si dy mbremje te lageshta. Secili me hallin e tij. E fjale pas fjale, biseda mori udhe.

Ca nga deshira per te komunikuar – domosdoshmeri e njerezve – ca nga deshira per tu lehtesuar disi brengen, duke ia thene dikujt tjeter hallin qe gerryen shpirtin, i sapoardhuri nisi te tregonte historine:

“Para nje jave ishte nje dite e ngrohte vjeshte, nje nga ato ditet qe burrate moshes sone i zhyt ne mendime, i nxit ne kujtime.

Rrija ne oborr e gjerbja kafen, qe sapo me kishte zier plaka. Kam goxha shtepi, te bollshme, me tre kate, kisha menduar t’i lija rehat tre djemte. Me oborr te madh mbjelle me peme, agrume, te gjelbra ne kater stinet. Djali i madh zdrugonte bishtin enje lopate.

Mendohesha e ndiehsha i kenaqur. Me ate mbaresi qeme kishte ardhur ne demokraci e me tre djem si diva, si te mos isha i kenaqur?

Fale Zotit, nga gjema qe e madhe qe pllakosi Vloren vjet, shtepia ime pati shpetuar paq.

E di ti vella, c’e gjeti Vloren? Dic ke lexuar ne gazeta, dic ke pare ne televizor, po te gjitha ato qe ke pare e degjuar, jane nje prej gjeje ne krahasim me c’e ka gjetur Vloren: hataja e zeze, hataja!

As nga greku e as nga serbi s’e patem kete hata, por nga vetja, vella, nga vetja. Ke pare a degjuar zotrote per ndonje kafshe qe te haje veten? As une. Po vlonjatet hengren veten, o byrazer, hengren Vloren.

Sa e bukur ishe qenia!

U mbushen varrezat me lule e djalerise. Njeri jatren hengren. Sa e sa nena vune shamite e zeza mbi thinjat e leshrave. Nga bijte e njera jatres e paten. Sa e sa nuse te reja mbeten te ve me bonjake neper kembe! Nga cmenduri e burrave e paten.

Sa e sa femije mbeten udheve, pa ballare e pa kordhen e bukes. Nga marrezi e baballarve e pesuan, te shkretet!

Dhe bukuri e Vlores u rrenua, byrazer, u be si te mos ishte. Vloren e mbuloi e keqja. Nga kush? Te thashe, nga vete vlonjatet…

Keto po mendoja asaj dite te ngrohte vjeshte, para nej jave, tek gjerbja kafen e bluar e zjere taze, unjur ne oborrin e mbuluar nga jeshilleku, kur degjova nje lebetitje gruaje qe mu fut ne shtepi si tingull i nje kembane morti. Hodha syte andej nga vinte ajo lebetitje qe te ngjethte mishte dhe pashe nje mesogrua. Vraponte drejt nesh buzenxira, duke shkulur leshrat e duke logoritur, thua se i kishin shkulur zemren prej kraharori. Vinte drejt portes se shtepise time. Lashe mbi tryeze filxhanin me kafene e papire dhe, i shqetesuar, i dola para, I cela porten.

“Vella, briti ajo tek ndukte leshrat e kokes, ne paci nder e fe, me ndihmoni!..”.

“C’hall ke, motro, c’te ka gjetur?”

“Cupen, shtoi kujen ca me teper, cupen, ma rrembyen cupen..”.

“Ku? Ku? Qysh”

“Ca me pare, vella, poshte, te ullinjte, dy njerez me kapuc te zez ne koke, armatosur, na dolen para e pa e zgjatur u hodhen mbi vajzen, ma cqiten nga duarte. U hodha mbi ta per ta mbrojtur, po me flaken tutje si lecke. Ishin te forte, qente!

Nga fjalet e saj me qene ngritur floket perpjete. Edhe une kisha nje vajze ne ate moshe e, mendova se c’tmerr do qe te me kish ndodhur mua ajo qe i kishte bere vaki asaj fatzeze. Ndaj mu ngriten floket perpjete.

“-Kur keshtu?” – E pyeta.

“-Ja sakaq”.

“-Nga shkuan”.

“-Moren perroin perpjete”.

“Futu brenda, i thashe”.

Ime shoqe dhe vajza kishin mbetur ne oborr, ne kembe, te pataksura. Djalit i kishte ngrire zdruku ne dore.

“Armet!”, i sokelliva.

Ai rendi brenda dhe shpejt doli me dy automatike ne duar. Pas hapjes se depove ne repartet ushtarake vjet ne mars, si shumica e shtepive shqiptare, e jona ishte plot me municion. Ia rrembeva nga duart njerin prej automatikeve dhe u sulem drejt grykes se perroit. Shpejtonim aq sa mundnim. Po t’i arrinim pa u futur ne ullishte, do t’i shtinim ne thonj. Dhe patem fat. Fatin e zi, thuaj! I pame nga larte tek hiqnin oshe neper guret e zallit, ate cupuline qe qante e blegerinte si shelege, kur e shpien per ta therur.

“Ti merr ne shenjester ate ne te mengjer, i thashe tim biri, une kete ne te djathte”.

Dhe u thirra te ndalonin. Ne vend te pergjigjes, njeri prej tyre leshoi nje bresheri andej nga ishim ne.

“Bjeru!” – i thashe djalit.

Dhe njeheresh qelluam te dy. Dhe qelluam ne shenje. At u keputen dhe rane ne dy anet e vajzes, qe mbeti ne kemb e hutuar, e cmeritur. U versulem drejt saj e ajo u versul drejt nesh, sycakerritur, rrobashqyer, e gjakosur, ne prag te cmendurise. M’u hodh ne gryke, me shtrengonte fort e qante, qante me renkime. Ata qener e kishin shkalafitur. Gjinjte e saj te fresket e te beshem ishin jashte, per turp te Zotit! Dhali hoqi xhaketen dhe ia veshi nga perpara.

“Shko e shihi, i thashe, zbuloj ata muter, hiqua kapucet e zinj”.

Djali iku lehte si djaleria. E ndoqa me sy, krenar per nje bir si ai. E pashe qe u perkul, i zbuloi dhe…u kthye nga une.

“Baba!”

“Ce?”

“Eja!”

“Leri halete aty ku jane”

“Eja baba, eja!..”.

I dridhej zeri. Lashe vajzen aty ku qe dhe renda drejt kufomave. I pashe dhe i njoha. Ishin dy djemt e mi, me te vegjlit. Ptuh! Beshtyva mbi ta. Dhe akoma nuk e di mire nese peshtyva ata, apo fatin tim qe ne moshe te thyer me beri vrases, vrases te bijeve te mij.

Mora nga supet djalin e madh, u bashkuam me vajzen qe dridhej e qante dhe te tre, lidhur nga nje fuqi qe s’e them dot, u nisem drejt oborrit ku plot ankth e merak na prisnin dy grate dhe cupa ime.

Kur u futem ne oborr te shtepise; cupa qe kishte veshur nga perpara xhaketen e djalit tim te madh u leshua duke qare drejt semes dhe u perqafuan me aq dhembshuri. Ime shoqe me shihte ne sy e cakeritur.

“C’ishin ata faqezinj? – Pyeti ajo

“Tet Bij” – iu pergjigja, duke ia grisur syte me sy.

“As klithi, as vuri kujen, as shkuli leshrat. Vetem leshoi nje renkim te lehte, si tembytur, dhe shtrengoi ne gji cupen tone qe shpertheu ne denese.

I shihja ato dy gra qe shtrengonin ne gji secila bijen e vet e m’u dhimbsen, te dyja njesoj.

“Motro, i thashe gruas se panjohur, kam nje fjale me ty”.

Ajo s’ma ndante veshtrimin, plot mirenjohje.

“-Fole, zotrote”.

“-Ku e ke burrin?”

“-Ma hengri deti, ma gllaberoi Otranto vjet, me aq e aq te tjere”.

“-Athere, mba vesh: Tet bije e dua nuse per djalin e vetem”.

“Qofte e bere, gjegji ajo, ju jeni nderi im, nderi i sime bije dhe fati i saj”.

Pashe nga djali qe me shihte me sy habitur.

“-Si thua biro?”

“-Si te urdherosh ti, baba”.

“-Mire. Tani shko ne polici, lajmero per cka ka ndodhur dhe u thuaj se i kam vrare une. More vesh? Jo te dy, por une. Mos harro t’u cosh haber edhe atyre te bashkise, te vijne t’i marrin e t’i groposin si qente.

Tani shko! Na, degjo ketu, kur te kthehesh lajmero miq e dashamire. Te vijne sonte nga une, kemi dasem”.

“-Si te urdherosh ti, baba”.

Dhe iku.

“Kurse ti grua, iu ktheva sime shoqeje qe dridhej e qante pa ze, fshij ata lote dhe sillme thiken me te mprehte; do te ther shelegun. E pervishju bakllavase. Sot kemi dasem, martojme djalen. Tani futuni brenda e visheni nusen, pas pak vijne miqte, Levizni!”

Pa erdhe miqte e nisi kenga. E nisi vallaja. Vu, rakia e mezete. Asnjeri s’dinte c’kish ndodhur. U ndez hareja. Kerceja e kendoja me teper nga te gjithe. Shpesh merrja ne valle dhe tim shoqe. Dhe ajo qenia edhe se nene, s’e jepte veten.

Pastaj me thane se kishin ardhur ata te policise.

“Kendoni, u thashe miqve duke dale, kerceni, beni qejf, tani vij”.

Me te dale ne oborr me rrethuan.

“-Ne emer te popullit, thane, je i arrestuar”.

“-Cili eshte shefi juaj?” – Pyeta qetesisht.

“Une” – u pergjigj nje burre i zymte.

“-Jo sonte, i thashe, neser ne saba vij vete. Jo sonte, kam dasem”.

Ai u mendua nje çast, nje çast tjeter u pame sy me sy. U tha te tijeve;

“-Ikim”.

http://www.standard.al/kalon-nje-grua-2/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Zyhdi Morava
*




henri

*Te plepi i deshires*



Jam ngjitur si keter,

Te plep i deshires, ne maje,

Shoh udhen nga duhet te vish.



Ç’ muzike degjohet se largu!…





*Rrugen e Puthjeve Tona*



Rrugen nga puthja ne puthje,

E ka mbuluar pluhuri



Heshtja prej qivuri.







*Flutura Kujtimesh*



C’feshferin keshtu

Ketij muzgu

Arome jargavani?



Flutura kujtimesh

Ma trazojne shpirtin.



Me shum’ nga te tjerat,

Ah, te tuat ndritin…






*
Fleta e shkundur*



Fleta e shkundur nga vjeshta,

Ne renie,

Me aq elegance,

Ma kujton ikjen tende…



Ikje qe zvarre me merr,

O dritez, si ishull ne terr.







*Po te mbuloj*



Mos u mbulo me çarçaf kesaj nate,

Kesaj nate me hene te lare.

Po ta mbuloj me puthje te embla,

Çdo pjese te trupit, ngadale…







*Nga Dritarja*



Shtrire ne shtrat e te zhveshur,

Hena te pa nga dritarja



Gjithe naten ndejti atje,

qyqarja…







*Zili*



Kerkend s’e ka patur zili,

Zemra, kjo zemer e ngrate,

Aq sa e ka shtratin tend,

ku shtrihesh e zhveshur, ç’do nate…







*Mos iu largo*



Mos iu largo hijes,

Qe te vjen nga pas,

Prane cas per cas…



Eshte malli im,

Qe te ndjek me gas.





*Trendafili i thare*



Mbi trendafil te thare,

Ndejti zog i veres.



Petalet iu flladiten perseri.



Ti s’dukesh gjekundi,

Shpirti im ne zi…







*Pas shiut*



Piklat mbetur mbi gjethe

Mbi gjethet mbetur pas shiut,

Jane lotet e dashurise sime,

Te dashurise se uritur…



I fshin ylber’ i endrres,

I endrres te sfilitur…







*Sa e bukur*



Sa e bukur kjo dite

Per te qene prane e prane

Si fletet e nje dege

Ku vallezon pranvera…

Te cikemi paksa

Castesh kur fryn era!…







*Sa do zgjase*



Sa do zgjase kjo rini e dyte,

Per sa kohe, fole pra, per sa?

Pa afrohu te t’i puth dy syte,

Qe nje tjeter grua nuk i ka!…



Pa afrohu te t’i puth dy buzet,

Qe shperndajne jete, miresi,

Per t’u ndiere kadife e bruzet,

Per t’u ndjere ndryshe nga tani…







*Ne lendinat e prillit*



Hapat e mi te ngathet

Ne lendinat e prillit,

Si kuaj te lodhur…



Sa vjec eshte ai zog

qe kendon ate perralle

Aq te njohur?



*Kenga e tij kerkon te me joshe.*



E degjoj edhe lutem qe ndarja,

Mos kete ate moshe!…







*Atje ku je ti*



Sa vone e diktova, sa vone…

Parajsa ndodhet atje,



Atje ku je ti,

si nje zonje…







*Si zog neper ere*



Shpirti im i mallosur,

Leshua rsi zog neper ere…

Me kenge e flatra palosur,

erdh’ e te ndejti ne prehre,



Me kengen e bukur ne sqep…







*Era mjalte*



*Te rafte e mira, te rafte!…*



Mos valle nga dashuria,

Gjinjt’ te kundermojn’ era mjalte?







*Mbreme*



Mbreme mbeta pa mend…



Hena sperkaste fushat,

Me te bardhen e gjirit tend…







*Burg i dëshiruar*



Jo, burgun s’e dashka njeriu…



Burgosur mes sisëve të tua,

Do donte të plakej, Zyhdiu!…







*Fergellime*



Fergellon flaka e qiririt ne djegie…



Fergellofsha nen puthjet e tua,

Sot edhe mot, gjer ne vdekje!…





*Patat e egra*



Qielli i dimrit thith patat e egra.

Ardhur nga viset e nxehta.



Si mbeta pa ty, si mbeta?!…





*Shelgu*



Sa qenka plakur shelgu

Qe dikur na fshehu

Nga syt’ e te tjereve,

sa qenka thare!…



Shihem nder sy

Na vjen per te qare…





*Veshur me diell*



Ah, keto flutura qe shpupurisin diellin,

Me dhuruan ca dit’ feminie…



Tek i ndiqja me sy,

Te pashe ty,

Veshur me diell bukurie.



Me mbuluan zambaket…







*Kaluan vite*



Kaluan vite,

U rrita, u rrite,

Vec ky dru,

Nuk njohu mplakje,

S’njohu te thare,



Se aty kam dhene

Aty kam marre,

Ate, te emblen,

Puthjen e pare…







*Pas disa netesh*



Kam mall, o Zot, sa mall,

Te mbulohem nga floket e Saj!

Ne i zbardhesha me Te disa net,

Dreqi me hengert pastaj!…







*Ne kerkim*



Si udhetar i lodhur, endur shkretetires,

Ne kerkim te ujit per ta shuar etjen,

Une bredh pas teje, pas tendes bukuri,

Pas tendes bukuri qe zbukuron dhe vdekjen…







*Puthja e fundit*



Pikon, rigon nje pikez uji,

E dale shkembit veshur myshk,

Si lot i gruas epshezjarrte,

kur sheh fytyren qe iu vyshk.



Fluron, lodron nje gjeth ne renie,

Kur era fryn e shfryn ne vjeshte,

Si psheretim e zemres tende,

E dale befas, fare thjeshte…



Fluturon e iken fluturim,

Nje zog qe shume gaze kishte,

Dhe mbetet bosh foleze shkreta,

Mes degeve, ne shelgjishte.



Si lot, si zog, si psheretime,

Gjithcka e shoh si shkoi, si treti,

Vec puthja e fudnit mes kujtimesh,

Si tjeter plage e thelle mbeti…







*Gruan*



Shtrati zbrazur,

Pa aromen e gruas,

Varr qe ha netet…



Gruan, ah, gruan,

Po mos e bente Zoti,

Do e krijonin poetet…






*
Bëj be*



Te bej be, per koken tende,

E per frutat pjekur veres,

Per te paren puthje dhene,

Midis buzeve te pranveres,



Se kjo jet’ qe me ka mbetur,

Ndersa shoh flokun e zbardhur,

Pa ty mjaltez e patretur,

Do te ishte frut i kalbur…







*Etje*



Kjo etje po me cmend me te vertete.



Jam i etur per pak thithje,

Te gjinjt’ e tu, nen recipete…







*PRIRJE*



Hurma e pjekur ne dege,

Priret te bjere drejt tokes…



Koka ime gjithnje priret,

Drejt prehrit tend, aq joshes…



Çastin kur…



E di kur do me vije vdekja

Dhe perjetsisht do bie n’erresire?

Castin kur do te me thuash:

-Ika, lamtumire!…



*Hukama jote*



Hukama jote, si avull i dale sherbeti,

Arabeskat e dimrit,

I shkriu, m’i treti…



*Me harrofte*



Flake brenda meje, per rreth,

Gjithçka e ngrire se ftohti…



Diten kur per ty s’do kujtohem,

Me harrofte Zoti!…





*Ne kerkimin tend*



Lejleku i bardhe rrinte me nje kembe.

Ne livadhin mbuluar nga dielli,

Si te kish mbire ne ate vend…



*Ku e kishte tjetren?*



E pat nisur,

Ne kerkimin tend…





*Loja*



Kur ishim bashke, losnim tek a çift;

Te doja une me shume, a ti me doje?

Ne ate loder te kendeshme, Feminisht,

Ndodhte qe, me teper te fitoje…



Tani qe s’jemi bashke, kujtoj lojen,

Koken tund me dhimbje. Eshte e enjte.

Dhe fort me vjen inat. Atehere nuk mendoja,

Se kjo loje e bukur me genjente…







*Ndersa shkruaj*



Ne çdo germe, rrokje, ne çdo rrjesht,

Ne hapsiren mes tyre, nga vargu ne varg,

Lundron dashuria, dashuria qe s’resht,

Te kerkon ty, detrave, larg…



Ne cdo jamb, ne cdo strofe, ne cdo vjershe,

Ne cdo agim me mjegull e pa mjegull,

Me shfaqesh ti, plot hire dhe e thjeshte,

Mbeshtjelle rreth meje, si kulper, si pjergull.



Ashtu me zente vdekja…







*Largesia*



Largesia na i ha frutat

Te emblat, te butat…



E hengert mortja!…







*Puthjet e humbura*



Ne jerat e mengjesit,

Feshferin kallami.



Puthje te humbura,

Si flutura,

Perplasen pas xhami…





*Hingellima*



Jam kale i vetem…vetmuar,

Pa fre, pa shale, mengoje,

Hingellij me mall e deshire,

“mezja” nga larg te afroje,

Livadhesh mbjelle me puthje,

TE kullosim goje me goje…





*Me puthje thurr…*



Te gjinjte e tu, un’ thitha jete,

Shijova mjalten e vertete,

Sa ne te majte, aq ne te djathte,

Gjithcka e embel, asgje e athte,

Plot me pranvere, me enderrime,

Me ledhatime e me kafshime…



Te ata gjinj, freski dhe zjarr,

(per mua qofshin jete e varr,

Nje varr i rralle, nder te gjalle,

Qe ben te ndihem si ne perralle!)…

Me gjakun qe me zjen nder vena,

Me puthje thurr, per ‘ta sutjena…





*Jargavani*



U venit jargavani qe te dhashe,

Si ndjenjat e tua per mua.

I strukur ne skaj te vetmise,

Pres drite nga qeshjet e tua.



As prilli s’me bind qe te endem,

Lendinash me lule te shumta,

Ankthshem ndihem me veten,

Si fundjaves ndihet e shtuna.



U venit, u venit jargavani,

Iu shterr e iu tret sot aroma,

Si gezimet qe mushnin dikur,

Gotat e qeshjeve tona…



*Magji*



Gjarperi i la vezet, shkau

Iku neper ferra, s’di ku humbi.

I more ne mes durve, perkedhele,

Ato veze celen zogj pellumbi.







*Asnje s’me hyn ne sy*



I shoh kaq prane, te shkurta e te larta,

Te zakonshme qofshin a femra hireplote,

Me flok’ te zes, geshtenje a krejt te arta

Po te asnjera, s’shoh c’ka pamja jote.



Renkoj se thelli, renkim me psheretime,

Nga malli te te shoh dhe te te prek,

Nje mall qe shpesh me del si ulerime,

Qe me ngre lart e befas me perpjek.



E dhimbje ndjej kur shoh se shkoi te rite,

Me dhimbje prap se prane s’te kam ty…

Sa shume femra shoh e shoh perdite,

Po cuditerisht, asnje s’me hyn ne sy!…





*Mallkimet e saj*



Dikur me thosh:

-Ta befsha gropen!

-Ku?-e pyesja ngazellyer.

-Ne gjoksin tim,pergjigjej ngrohte,

midis gjinjeve te kercyer…..



Me thosh dikur:

Ta befsha gropen!

-Ku?-e pyesja shend e vere

-Ne fund te barkut,thosh gazmore,

atje ku s,qas burra te tjere….



-More vesh!Ta befsha varre,

Me mallkonte shpesh ajo.

-Ku?-e pyesja si i marre.

Thosh :macka e bardhe: es buzes qe do….



Po me pas,si varr i rende,

Hyri ndarja midis nesh.

Pa “mallkimet” qe me jepte

Syri qan, shpirti s,me qesh.



U be koh, s,e shijoj boten

More vesh?(ta befsha gropen)

Endem vetem si qyqar,

Pa nje grope, pa nje varr….

http://www.standard.al/te-rafte-e-mira-te-rafte/

----------

